# Rechner bei Ebay verkaufen, sicher?



## Goyoma (27. April 2014)

Hallo,

Ich möchte meinen Rechner bei eBay verkaufen, mir dann von dem Geld und meinen gesparten einen neuen zusammenstellen.

Jetzt meine Frage:
Ist es sicher Ei eBay seinen Rechner zu verkaufen? Gibt es noch andere, gute Seiten um da seinen Rechner sicher zu verkaufen?

Hat jemand bei eBay schonmal Erfahrung gesammelt?

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten!
Einen schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## ASD_588 (27. April 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/78

wie wäre es mit hier?


----------



## Johnny_Burke (27. April 2014)

Klar ist es sicher. 
Ärgerlich sind natürlich 
a) die Gebühren (10% müssten es sein)
b) dreiste Käufer 

Es gibt immer wieder mal Komplikationen mit manchen Käufern, weil ihnen die Ware nicht passt oder sie irgend etwas falsch verstanden oder gesehen haben.

Aber grundsätzlich kann man bei Ebay sicher verkaufen. Ich würde mir einfach die Zeit nehmen, um alles vernünftig zu fotografieren, Schäden wirklich genau zu beschreiben und es dann beim Versenden sehr gut zu verpacken, damit es beim Versand nicht zu unnötigen Beschädigungen kommt.

Dann sollte eigentlich alles klappen.


----------



## Goyoma (27. April 2014)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/78
> 
> wie wäre es mit hier?



Stimmt! Hier kann man ja auch verkaufen 
Danke.


----------



## Goyoma (27. April 2014)

Johnny_Burke schrieb:


> Klar ist es sicher.
> Ärgerlich sind natürlich
> a) die Gebühren (10% müssten es sein)
> b) dreiste Käufer
> ...



Danke Johnny!

Ja das stimmt, manche sind echt schlimm.

Okay, ich hätte auch vor alles exakt zu beschreiben und zu fotografieren


----------



## jamie (27. April 2014)

Ich würde auch das Forum hier oder andere Hardware-Foren vorziehen. Der Preis wird im Schnitt zwar etwas geringer ausfallen, aber dafür sparst du Gebühren und wahrscheinlich auch Ärger.


----------



## Goyoma (27. April 2014)

jamie schrieb:


> Ich würde auch das Forum hier oder andere Hardware-Foren vorziehen. Der Preis wird im Schnitt zwar etwas geringer ausfallen, aber dafür sparst du Gebühren und wahrscheinlich auch Ärger.



Ja da hast du auch wieder Recht.

Ich bin mir aber eben nicht sicher, ob da meine Preisvorstellungen ausreichen 
Nun gut, mal sehen :p


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (27. April 2014)

Johnny_Burke schrieb:


> Klar ist es sicher.
> Ärgerlich sind natürlich
> a) die Gebühren (10% müssten es sein)
> b) dreiste Käufer



b) kann ich nur unterschreiben:

Hatte Ende 2011 meine 4890 gegen eine 6870 getauscht und die 48er in der Bucht versteigert. Sie lief ohne Probleme. Rechner ausgeschaltet, alte Karte raus und direkt in die OVP der neuen, zusätzlich Luftpolster ins Paket und ab an den Käufer. 2 Tage später die Nachricht, dass der Lüfter komische/ratternde Geräusche macht (was er bei mir nicht getan hat), die Beschreibung daher falsch gewesen sei und er jetzt vom Kauf zurücktritt. Ich geantwortet, dass es ein Transportschaden ist und er das bitte beim Versender reklamieren soll - er hätte so die Karte für lau bekommen. Käufer hat einen Fall daraus gemacht, eBay hat ihm Recht gegeben und alles rückabgewickelt. Ich bin dann mit Anwalt und Zeugen gegen eBay vorgegangen und habe von denen das Geld zurückbekommen. Direkt danach habe ich meinen Account dort gelöscht.
Von daher rate ich jedem davon ab, bei eBay zu verkaufen.


----------



## Goyoma (27. April 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> b) kann ich nur unterschreiben:
> 
> Hatte Ende 2011 meine 4890 gegen eine 6870 getauscht und die 48er in der Bucht versteigert. Sie lief ohne Probleme. Rechner ausgeschaltet, alte Karte raus und direkt in die OVP der neuen, zusätzlich Luftpolster ins Paket und ab an den Käufer. 2 Tage später die Nachricht, dass der Lüfter komische/ratternde Geräusche macht (was er bei mir nicht getan hat), die Beschreibung daher falsch gewesen sei und er jetzt vom Kauf zurücktritt. Ich geantwortet, dass es ein Transportschaden ist und er das bitte beim Versender reklamieren soll - er hätte so die Karte für lau bekommen. Käufer hat einen Fall daraus gemacht, eBay hat ihm Recht gegeben und alles rückabgewickelt. Ich bin dann mit Anwalt und Zeugen gegen eBay vorgegangen und habe von denen das Geld zurückbekommen. Direkt danach habe ich meinen Account dort gelöscht.
> Von daher rate ich jedem davon ab, bei eBay zu verkaufen.



Das ist natürlich ein super Argument.

Mit den Käufern das ist mir bewusst, es gibt viele Idioten dadrausen!

Danke für den Tipps, ich möchte es natürlich n ht zu solch einem Fall kommen lassen wie bei dir, das wäre alles andere als schön.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (27. April 2014)

War (dank der zwei Zeugen) "nur" etwas Schreibarbeit für mich und den Anwalt - ging nichtmal bis vor Gericht. Ist vielleicht auch ein sehr krasses Negativbeispiel - mir hat´s da halt dann gereicht.

Wenn du deinen PC dort anbietest, stelle ihn nur an Selbstabholer rein. Dann hast du das Problem wegen Transportschaden, etc. erst gar nicht.


----------



## Goyoma (27. April 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> War (dank der zwei Zeugen) "nur" etwas Schreibarbeit für mich und den Anwalt - ging nichtmal bis vor Gericht. Ist vielleicht auch ein sehr krasses Negativbeispiel - mir hat´s da halt dann gereicht.
> 
> Wenn du deinen PC dort anbietest, stelle ihn nur an Selbstabholer rein. Dann hast du das Problem wegen Transportschaden, etc. erst gar nicht.



Sowas kann man da auch angeben? Das ist natürlich gut, ja so werde ich das auch machen, ist am sichersten das stimmt.

Danke für den super Tipp!


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (27. April 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> Sowas kann man da auch angeben? Das ist natürlich gut, ja so werde ich das auch machen, ist am sichersten das stimmt.
> 
> Danke für den super Tipp!



Ist von der Kategorie abhängig. In einigen muss man Versand anbieten - dann würde ich´s lassen.

Gern geschehen.


----------



## Goyoma (27. April 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Ist von der Kategorie abhängig. In einigen muss man Versand anbieten - dann würde ich´s lassen.
> 
> Gern geschehen.



Okay, ich werde mal schauen.


----------



## Zomg (27. April 2014)

Je nach dem wo du wohnst kannst du es auch über eBay Kleinanzeigen | Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal. Anzeigen gratis inserieren mit eBay Kleinanzeigen probieren. Da ist das reinstellen kostenlos und z.B. in Berlin kriegst du praktisch alles weg.


----------



## Goyoma (27. April 2014)

Zomg schrieb:


> Je nach dem wo du wohnst kannst du es auch über eBay Kleinanzeigen | Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal. Anzeigen gratis inserieren mit eBay Kleinanzeigen probieren. Da ist das reinstellen kostenlos und z.B. in Berlin kriegst du praktisch alles weg.



Was ist der Unterschied bei Kleinanzeigen und Ebay normal?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (27. April 2014)

Bei Kleinanzeigen mußt du keine Gebühren bezahlen.


----------



## Goyoma (27. April 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Bei Kleinanzeigen mußt du keine Gebühren bezahlen.



Okay danke


----------



## jamie (27. April 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied bei Kleinanzeigen und Ebay normal?


 
Kleinanzeigen ist gratis und funktioniert etwa wie eine Kleinanzeige in der Zeitung. eBay mischt sich da in nichts ein, bietet aber kostenpflichtige Extrawürste an, wie zum Beispiel das Hervorheben der Anzeige.


----------



## WLP-Esser (29. Juni 2014)

@Paulebaer1979
Lass mal raten:der Käufer hat mit PP bezahlt oder?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (6. Juli 2014)

Also ich habe und meine ganze Familie übelst viel bei Ebay gekauft  eigentlich kaufen wir nur bei Ebay un NIE ein Problem gehabt. Einmal war unser Tablet kaputt - Käufer kontaktiert - nach 1 Woche kam ein neuer .


----------



## proxygyn (6. Juli 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Wenn du deinen PC dort anbietest, stelle ihn nur an Selbstabholer rein. Dann hast du das Problem wegen Transportschaden, etc. erst gar nicht.


 Das schränkt natürlich die Anzahl an potentiellen Käufern und damit auch den Verkaufspreis drastisch ein.


----------



## Panagianus (5. August 2014)

Ich würde die Sachen im Forum anbieten und auf Ebay einstellen. Dann deckste einen großen Käuferbereich ab. Ich hab meine Liqtech 240 bei Ebay für 80 verkauft und musst 2€ Gebühren zahlen. Hier im Forum wollte mir nichtmal einer nen Angebot machen


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (5. August 2014)

Wenn du in Österreich wohnst würde ich dir definitiv ''willhaben.at'' empfehlen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. August 2014)

Panagianus schrieb:


> Ich würde die Sachen im Forum anbieten und auf Ebay einstellen. Dann deckste einen großen Käuferbereich ab. Ich hab meine Liqtech 240 bei Ebay für 80 verkauft und musst 2€ Gebühren zahlen. Hier im Forum wollte mir nichtmal einer nen Angebot machen





			
				Marktplatzregeln schrieb:
			
		

> Parallel laufende Verkäufe in anderen Foren  müssen per direkter   Verlinkung genannt werden. Das parallele Anbieten  von Waren auf reinen   gewerblichen Auktions- und Verkaufsportalen (_*Ebay, Ebay-Kleinanzeigen*_,   Amazon Market Place etc.), sowie Verweise auf dort eingestellte, eigene   Ware, sind untersagt.


Soviel zu beides


----------



## Panagianus (6. August 2014)

Hmm aber ebay Kleinanzeigen gehört nicht dazu...
Das mit dem nur an Selbstabholer würde ich nicht machen oder nur mit nem Festpreis


----------



## orca113 (6. August 2014)

Ich hab mal einen Rechner bei Ebay versteigert. Hab hier vorher Wertschätzung machen lassen und der erzielte Preis lag auch um die Schätzungen.

Hat prima geklappt.

Auf Kleinanzeigen hatte ich annähernd den selben Preis verlagt aber dort wollte ihn keiner.


----------



## shadie (6. August 2014)

Ich kann dir nur davon abraten PC´s bei Ebay zu verkaufen.
Ich kann dir mal von meinen letzten Erfahrungen berichten.

PC weit unter Wert verkauft

PC verschickt

PC Stand nach 3 Tagen wieder vor meiner Tür (unzustellbar / es stellte sich aber dann heraus, der Bote war unter Zeitdruck und hats eben wieder zurück gehen lassen)

PC wieder verschickt (DHL Marken kamen 2x für 6,90 € ich habe aber für 20KG gebraucht also wieder Versand selber gezahlt)

Verkäufer hat mit fadenscheinigen Behauptungen (welche ich alle wiederlegen konnte) den Preis drücken wollen. Weils mir irgendwann zu dumm war habe ich 15 € nachgelassen.

Durch den Fall wurde mein paypalkonto gesperrt, d.h. das Geld wieder komplett zurück zu paypal, die 15 € erstatten, den Rest wieder auf mein Konto.

SUPER HAT SICH VOLL GERECHNET

Ganz ehrlich?
Nie wieder, als Verkäufer bei Ebay hast du IMMER die Arschkarte gezogen, Ebay hilft dir null weiter, der Rechner war komplett i.O. der Käufer hat Sch***e erzählt, dennoch wurde Ihm das Recht zugesprochen.

probiere es lieber hier im FOrum zu verkaufen, wesentlich nettere Kontakte als bei Ebay...


----------



## SpeCnaZ (6. August 2014)

Ich war mit Ebay immer zufrieden . Habe da schon meine GraKa gekauft und verkauft. Die GraKa funzt top . Ein Netzteil hab ich da auch gekauft *schäm* für 25€ läufts gut


----------



## facehugger (6. August 2014)

Man kann in der Bucht Glück haben oder eben in´s Klo greifen. Als Verkäufer hast du jedoch dort fast keine Rechte mehr, soviel ich weiß kannst du einen Käufer da auch nicht mehr negativ bewerten. Wenn du Pech hast gerätst du an einen, der dir das Leben sehr schwer machen kann. Das Teil, was vor dem Ausbau noch 100% gefunzt hat, geht *auf einmal* nicht mehr. So und jetzt beweis das Gegenteil

Und Ebay selbst hilft dir nicht. Die sacken nur die Verkaufprovision (10%) ein und freuen sich über ein gutes Geschäft

Gruß


----------



## shadie (6. August 2014)

facehugger schrieb:


> Man kann in der Bucht Glück haben oder eben in´s Klo greifen. Als Verkäufer hast du jedoch dort fast keine Rechte mehr, soviel ich weiß kannst du einen Käufer da auch nicht mehr negativ bewerten. Wenn du Pech hast gerätst du an einen, der dir das Leben sehr schwer machen kann. Das Teil, was vor dem Ausbau noch 100% gefunzt hat, geht *auf einmal* nicht mehr. So und jetzt beweis das Gegenteil
> 
> Und Ebay selbst hilft dir nicht. Die sacken nur die Verkaufprovision (10%) ein und freuen sich über ein gutes Geschäft
> 
> Gruß


 
Genau das!

Kaufen kein Problem! da kannst DU sogar noch abzocken wenn du Lust hast

Aber als Verkäufer hast du echt die Arschkarte gezogen wenn der Kunde dich über den Tisch ziehen will.
Bei mir wurde behauptet, das Netzteil und das Gehäuse was verbaut wurde, entspricht nicht dem was ich n der BEschreibung angegeben habe, es war aber definitiv genau das was ich geliefert habe.

Auf die Rückfrage nach Beweisfotos kam null info, ich habe Ebay sehr viele Mails geschickt, null Reaktion.
Paypal konnte bei der SPerrung des Kontos auch nicht helfen.

Ich rate dir bzgl. Verkaufen dringend davon ab, wenn da was schief geht, bist DU der jenige der drauflegen wird.
nur weil es vielen noch nicht passiert ist würde ich das Risiko nicht eingehen...


----------



## XT1024 (6. August 2014)

facehugger schrieb:


> Das Teil, was vor dem Ausbau noch 100% gefunzt hat, geht *auf einmal* nicht mehr. So und jetzt beweis das Gegenteil


 Genau deshalb liegt mein alter Kern (E6600, MB, GTX 260, RAM) hier in der Ecke herum. Auf solchen Mist habe ich nun wirklich keine Lust und als Verkäufer ist man im Zweifelsfall halt der Ar$ch.
Wenn es nur Einzelfälle sind hätte ich dann bestimmt trotzdem mit solchem Pack zu tun. 

Den möglichen Kundenkreis kann man bei Kleinanzeigen auch noch mehr als hier einschränken... Für 100 € Altteile kann man schon mal 400 km fahren.


----------



## Schmenki (15. August 2014)

Ich habe auch bereits viel bei Ebay verkauft und gekauft.
Dank des Käuferschutzes ist man als Käufer sehr gut abgesichert.
Als Verkäufer kann man natürlich auch mal Pech haben.

Ich habe letztens das PC Spiel Rift verkauft. 2,49 + Versand ---- WOW 
In der Überschrift habe ich das Spiel als Neu angegeben.

Im Artikeltext habe ich geschrieben, dass ich die Folie aufgemacht habe um den Inhalt zu kontrollieren. Wusste nicht was alles drin ist.

Der Käufer hat sich beschwert und mich beleidigt ich würde Falschangaben machen...
Fall geöffnet... Ja dachte ich super hat sich gelohnt...
Naja Ebay hat Ihm und mir Recht gegeben. Er hat sein Geld zurück bekommen und ich meins Geld erhalten.
Aber sonst hatte ich nie Probleme als Verkäufer.

Zurück zum Thema.
Meine GTX670 hatte ich z.B. über Kleinanzeigen verkauft. Im Forum ging die Karte im Schnitt zu dem Zeitpunkt für 170€ Weg.
Bei Ebay von 160-220€.
Bei Kleinanzeigen habe ich dann 210€ + Versand bekommen.

Wichtig bei Kleinanzeigen ist eine seriöse Anzeige und am besten auch mit Handynummer. So können die Leute dich auch mal anrufen vorher. 

Am liebsten kaufe und verkaufe ich Hardware aber hier oder im Luxx.
Man bekommt für die Hardware meistens etwas weniger aber bezahlt im Gegenzug auch mal weniger für etwas was man sucht


----------



## mo_ritzl (24. August 2014)

Bei ebay würde ich echt fast nur kaufen. Weil beim Verkauf hast du dann immer wenn irgendwas nicht passt sofort die schuld. Kleinanzeigen gehen auch klar, aber im Forum ist einfach am enspanntesten, die paar € die man weniger bekommt sind den stress nicht wert, wenn in der Bucht mal was nicht klappt.


----------



## Panagianus (24. August 2014)

Ich verkaufe Fische bei Kleinanzeigen, das ght super. Hardware verkaufe ich wenn bi Ebay, da bekommt man einfach mehr und im Streitfall bekommt man meistens seine Hardware zurück und muss das Geld auch bezahlen. Hatte ich auch mal wo jemand die beschreibung nicht gelesen hat, hab mich dan friedlich mit dem geieinigt. Hier ist man weniger geschützt, glaube aber nicht dass sich hier Betrüger tummeln. Ich würde hier nur kaufen, zum Verkaufen ist mier die Bezahlung im Schnitt etwas zu niedrig daher dann doch lieber die Bucht.


----------



## Fox2010 (24. August 2014)

Das Problem bei einem komplett PC ist fällt der einmal runter oder hat einen großen kühler drauf wird der sicher schaden beim transport erleiden somit hast du nur ärger.
Sowas entweder Privat verkaufen oder ebay kleinanzeigen oder bei ebay nur als selbstabholer.

Zu dem was *Paulebaer1979* 
So einfach ist das nicht mit Versandschaden melden, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen da ich jemand kenne der PC Hardware testet, habe von dem Lüfter und CPU Kühler gekauft da er die Testsamples behalten darf noch bevor die hier auf dem Markt sind und das günstig.

So nun kamm der schöne CPU Kühler an und Lüfter war gebrochen er hatte aber sogar Bilder noch vorm Einpacken gemacht die sind aus Österreich gesendet worden nun hab ich mich bei Hermes gemeldet 2 Wochen gewartet bis der Brief kamm wo stand der Verkäufer muss es melden, ihm bescheid gesagt und er hat es gemeldet. 
Ich und Er hatten beide Bilder hingesendet Vorm Versand und wie ich es ausgepackt habe mit Defekt alles nochmal schriftlich versichert etc.
Hermes meinte nur Packet angenommen Karton unbeschädigt also wird nix gezahlt geben 10Euro Versandgutschein und es war eindeutig ein Versandschaden.
Hab dann vom Verkäufer glaub ich 10Euro zurück bekommen und einen neuen Lüfter draufgemacht die Versandversicherung ist manchmal voll für´n Arch da die genau wissen bei beträgen von 50-100Euro rum rennt keiner zum Anwalt weil es noch teurer wird für einen und sich nicht lohnt.


----------

